

Introducing the Apple IIc G4: 2004's technology crammed into a 1984 body - Kynlyn
http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/3/2842579/apple-iic-g4-hack-case-mode

======
benologist
Where introducing means linkjacking:

<http://mentalhygiene.com/meet-the-g4-apple-c/>

